# Wann & Wo trifft man wochenends im Binger Wald o.Umgebung Gesellschaft ;o)?



## Steppenwolf_80 (5. August 2008)

Hi @ all,

kurz zu meiner Person . . . bin neu hier im Forum 
bin 27 Jahre alt und habe mir letzte Woche ein neues Bike (siehe Signatur) bestellt (warte jetzt sehnsüchtig auf Lieferung  dauert ca. 1,5-2 Wochen).

Will das Bike nutzen um wieder ein gesundes Fitness-Level zu erreichen und ein wenig Spaß am Wochenende zu haben .
Bin weder Profi noch blutiger Anfänger... bin mein Leben lang immer Mountainbike gefahren, habe allerdings die letzten 10 Jahre ausgesetzt (steigende Faulheit . . Führerschein, Beruf usw. ). Jetzt will ich wieder einsteigen . .  denke Konditionstechnisch werde ich am Anfang gegen alles und jeden abkacken, aber das wird sich schnell bessern (hoffe ich doch) !

Gibt es Gruppen, oder vielleicht auch Einzelne die regelmäßig im Binger Wald fahren und evtl. Interesse an weiteren Leuten haben, die sich anschließen möchten?
Gibt es "Treffpunkte" / "Startpunkte" wo i.d.R. gestartet wird? 

Bin beruflich leider sehr eingespannt und habe einen recht langen Arbeitsweg... und bin von daher nicht wahnsinnig flexibel, unter der Woche werde ich es wohl gar nicht schaffen...


----------



## Thomas (5. August 2008)

Nach Feierabend gibt es unter de Woche einen netten Treff in Bingen:
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=278246


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kaltumformer (5. August 2008)

Die Runde (Donnerstags) ab Münster-Sarmsheim kann ich nur empfehlen.  

Ansonsten bin ich auch öfters im Binger Wald unterwegs. Allerdings starte ich immer von der anderen Seite (Viertäler / Oberdiebacher Wald) aus.

Von der Spontan-Tour am letzten Sonntag habe ich leider zu spät gelesen, sonst wäre ich mit. So war ich allein unterwegs und habe seit längerem mal wieder die Dornen in der Kreuzbachklamm überprüft. Ist wirklich ein Eck für sich. 

Gruß


----------



## Steppenwolf_80 (5. August 2008)

Also ist man, wenn man "auf Verdacht" mal hochfährt, nicht unbedingt allein , ist ja auch schonmal was!

Von der Donnerstagsrunde habe ich auch schon gelesen, fürchte nur, dass ich da erst einen neuen Job brauche (ist in Arbeit).. ich arbeite in Rüsselsheim (nein nicht bei Opel... schlimmer!).. fange morgens zwischen 4-6 Uhr an und hab meistens erst zwischen 18-21 Uhr Feierabend + 50km Heimweg. Von daher ist die Donnerstagsrunde vermutlich leider nicht für mich geeignet.
Wie sind da eigentlich die Touren? Bin konditionstechnisch... hm sagen wir... ein absolutes Greenhorn (leider), hab nichts mehr auf dem Kasten... scheiß Arbeit (und das ist nicht nur ne Ausrede!). Wenn ich überlege von Mü-Sa hoch bis in den Binger Wald... ich glaub, vorausgesetzt ich schaffs bis hoch, mit mir is dann wenn wir oben sind, nichtmehr allzuviel los


----------



## Steppenwolf_80 (5. August 2008)

Was sagt ihr eigentlich zu meinem Fahrrad? Konkurrenzfähig ?(klar, die Kondition spielt auch ne nicht unwesentliche Rolle )

... noch hab ichs nicht... hoffe das ich mitte nächster Woche durchstarten kann!


----------



## Kaltumformer (5. August 2008)

Reicht wenns zwo Räder hat, quietscht, rappelt und zuverlässig ist. (?) 


Gruß


----------



## [email protected]äs (6. August 2008)

letzten donnerstag zum Beispiel waren wir recht schnell unterwegs, 16er- Schnitt. Aber auch wenn wir etwas gemütlicher fahren, wäre das am anfang noch zu schnell für dich. es gibt glaub ich im gonsenheimer wald auch einen bike treff für (wieder-)einsteiger. außerdem liegt das ja auf dem weg von rüsselsheim nach hause, oder?


----------



## Rockside (8. August 2008)

Warum trainierst Du nicht erst mal wenigstens ein bischen für dich, bevor du dann in eine Gruppe einzusteigen versuchst. 
Da hast Du bestimmt mehr von, anstatt dich in ständiger totaler Überforderung zu wälzen und womöglich noch bleibend die Gesundheit durch schwere Stürze wegen mangelhafter Physis zu riskieren.


----------



## Steppenwolf_80 (8. August 2008)

@Dirty Track
hm... du magst da phasenweise recht haben, auf der anderen Seite denke ich, es gibt noch mehr "Wiedereinsteiger" und wenn sich da ein paar finden und wir zusammen ne Runde drehen ist das auf jeden Fall sinnvoller und macht mehr Spaß, als wenn ich alleine auf Tour gehe!
Abgesehen davon, das kannst du aber nicht wissen, bin ich vor 10 Jahren deutsche Meisterschaften im Flossenschwimmen geschwommen. War also Leistungssportler und kann somit denke ich meine Grenzen einigermaßen einschätzen... wenn ich merke, dass ich irgendwo nicht mithalten kann, gestehe ich mir das auch ein & steige dann eben an der Stelle aus, wo es für mich zu heftig wird...

Nein, ich möchte auf jeden Fall in einer Gruppe mitfahren, denke da lernt man mehr und hat defintiv mehr Spaß. D.h. ja nicht, dass ich ausschließlich mein neues Bike im Rahmen einer Gruppe bewegen will, aber ich will Möglichkeiten mich einer Gruppe anzuschließen, wenn ich Lust dazu habe.


----------



## dickerbert (14. August 2008)

In der Gruppe fahren ist auf jeden Fall besser als alleine. Als ich das letzte mal allein unterwegs war, hab ich es von Mü-Sa bis sage und schreibe zum Jägerhaus geschafft, dann hatte ich keine Lust mehr 
Da der Binger Wald hier in letzter Zeit ja immer beliebter wird, schlage ich einfach vor, diesen Thread als Pinnwand zu benutzen, wo jeder reinschreiben kann, wann er fährt.
Ich zumindest bin fast ausschließlich im Binger Wald unterwegs - und natürlich auch Wochenends. Also ich meld mich einfach mal, wenn ich fahre. Dann musst du dich allerdings (trotz Job) auf was Spontanes einstellen. Also ich könnts maximal 1 Tag vorher ankündigen ^^


----------



## Steppenwolf_80 (14. August 2008)

@Dickebert
ich seit eben sogar startklar, haben mein Bike in Stromberg abgeholt . . . endlich isses da
Hab gleich mal ne Proberunde gedreht (--- verdammt bin einfach zu sehr das drehen am Gasgriff gewohnt um zweirädrig vorwärts zu kommen )!

Ja sag bescheid, wenn du Zeit und Lust hast!
Unter der Woche wird sehr wahrscheinlich nix bei mir werden, es sei denn du willst nachts fahren und ich hab noch kein Licht . . . .
Will jetzt am Wochenende mit nem Freund in Genheim Richtung Binger Wald starten.. wird die erste Tour & naja mal sehen wies um meine Kondition steht 

Wie stehts bei dir mit der Kondition und dem sagen wir "allgemeinen Leistungslevel"? Wenn du auch noch eher Anfänger bist (will ja niemanden aufhalten), dann denke ich können wir durchaus mal ne Tour starten!

Wie gesagt Sonntag drehe ich im Binger Wald meine erste Runde... Startpunkt wird Genheim - Bergwerk und dann weiter. Mein persönliches Ziel wäre erstmal der Gesichterwald, also Steckenschläfer Klamm und dann mal weitergucken...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dickerbert (15. August 2008)

Kräftemäßig würde ich mich als ziemlich fit einteilen, aber ich hab auch keine Probleme langsam zu Fahren.
Sonntag wird bei mir nix werden, da hab ich keine Zeit.


----------



## [email protected]äs (16. August 2008)

Gude,
also ich habe auch vor, am Sonntag ne Runde im BiWa zu drehen. 

Wer fährt noch?

Gruß
Jan


P.S. Starte in Büdesheim.


----------



## Kent Keener (16. August 2008)

Ach ja, habe mich mal unter neuem Namen angemeldet. "[email protected]äs" war mir echt zu lang zum eingeben jedes mal.

Bin ab sofort der "Kent Keener". 

Toll das Internet, so einfach mal die Identität geändert.

ABer die Anfrage bezüglich BiWa morgen bleibt bestehen.

Gruß
Jan


----------



## Steppenwolf_80 (17. August 2008)

@Kent Keener
also bei mir wird BiWa dieses Wochenende leider auch nichts, auf Grund von Rückenproblemen...
Tut mir leid, aber nächstes mal bin ich vielleicht dabei . . .

Du startest in Büdesheim (wohne auch in Büdesheim)? Respekt, da hätte ich bei meinem momentanen Fitnesslevel nichtsmehr vom BiWa ;o) und das Ende vom Allesheimer See wär ebenfalls besiegelt (müsst ich bei Ankunft vermutlich austrinken;o)).
Werde, wenn mein Rücken mitspielt, die Woche über mich ein wenig am Rochusberg erproben & hoffe dann mal am nächsten Wochenende gewappnet zu sein...
Wünsch aber dennoch viel Spaß!

Gruss
Sebastian


----------



## Kent Keener (17. August 2008)

alles klar. pass aber ein bisschen auf läufer auf, wenn du auf dem rochusberg unterwegs bist, denn wahrscheinlich bin ich da heut noch zu fuß unterwegs...alla


----------



## Steppenwolf_80 (18. August 2008)

@Kent Keener
keine Angst.. Fussgänger sind vor mir sicher . . .
hab nur prass auf Wanderer die Biker nicht ab können!

Muss mich mal kurz outen.. bin ein Arsch, es hat mich gestern so gejuckt, dass ich mit nem Freund dann trotz Rückenschmerzen doch noch gestartet bin (allerdings erst um 15:30h).. von Büdesheim via Bingerbrück - Heilig Kreuz in den BiWa. Bin bis Jägerhaus gekommen.. respekt hätte ich von mir selbst nicht gedacht... ne Runde durch den Gesichterwald und dann via Trexico zurück. Bei der Abfahrt hats dann fast gerappelt und zwar heftig!
Vom Gesichterwald aus Richtung Trexico gibt es eine schöne Abfahrt mit zwei netten Sprüngen drin... auf Wanderer haben wir Rücksicht genommen, die aber nicht auf uns! Haben in ner Kurve nen ca. 25cm dicken Baumstamm ausgelegt, die Schweine... bei mir haben nur cm gefehlt & bei meinem Mitfahrer ebenfalls (haben das Ding dann mit vereinten Kräften wieder aus dem Weg geräumt!).
ca. 2 km weiter, haben wir die schuldigen gestellt (waren schonwieder dabei Fallen aufzustellen - Dreckspack!).
Danach war die Stimmung im Arsch... 
War gegen 20:00 Uhr wieder daheim... heut tut mir alles weh.. ;o)))

Wie wars bei euch?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kaltumformer (18. August 2008)

Steppenwolf_80 schrieb:


> auf Wanderer haben wir Rücksicht genommen, die aber nicht auf uns! Haben in ner Kurve nen ca. 25cm dicken Baumstamm ausgelegt, die Schweine... bei mir haben nur cm gefehlt & bei meinem Mitfahrer ebenfalls (haben das Ding dann mit vereinten Kräften wieder aus dem Weg geräumt!).
> ca. 2 km weiter, haben wir die schuldigen gestellt (waren schonwieder dabei Fallen aufzustellen - Dreckspack!).



Das hier und da mal ein Baum, oder mehrere quer liegen ist völlig normal. Gerade wenn es mal wieder etwas kräftigeren Wind hatte. Von den 'Entastungsresten' nach dem Brennholz machen mal abgesehen. Aber deine Story wirkt auf mich an den Haaren herbei gezogen... 

Nix für ungut.

Gruß


----------



## Steppenwolf_80 (18. August 2008)

Ja, wirkt an den Haaren herbeigezogen, geb ich zu, is sie leider aber nicht.

Entastungsreste & abgebrochene Äste durch Unwetter usw. erkennt man, liegt ein Baumstamm mitten auf dem Weg und rechts am Wegrand ist im Laub noch gut die feuchte Stelle zu erkennen, wo er vorher gelegen hat... dann ist der Baum bewegt worden (die Unterstellung Vorsatz lasse ich mal aussen vor) und ich glaube ehrlich gesagt nicht das ein Eber oder Hirsch oder was auch immer einen Baumstamm von geschätzten 100 kg 2 Meter durch die Gegend HEBT (keine Schleifspuren)??

und wie gesagt, wir haben eine Gruppe Sonntagsspaziergänger oder Wanderer, wie auch immer, ca. 2 km nach diesem Hinderniss dabei beobachtet wie sie die nächsten dicken Äste und "Stämme" vom Wegrand genommen haben und mitten auf den Weg gelegt haben!
Hab zwar schonmal davon gelesen, dass es da wohl einen kleinen Disput zwischen Wanderern und Bikern im Wald gibt, aber das das so heftig ausfällt hätte ich auch nicht gedacht.


----------



## Steppenwolf_80 (18. August 2008)

aber egal . . . b.t.t.

also Villa Rustica & Heilig Kreuz kann ich empfehlen für eine Tour (wer noch nicht da war). In der Nähe der Hängebrücke (zwischen Heilig Kreuz & Villa Rustica gibt es einen schönen Rundweg aus Rundhölzern, da kann man die Federgabel mal ein wenig stressen und seine Geschicklichkeit testen!

achja... meinem Rücken geht's heute durch die Tour gestern nicht unbedingt besser ;o(... werd heute die kleine Rundfahrt um den Rochusberg nicht antreten und lieber meinen Rücken schonen!


----------



## Steppenwolf_80 (3. September 2008)

So...
war letztes WE wieder im Binger Wald unterwegs . .  habe ein paar wunderschöne, wenn auch kurze Single Trails gefunden! Hatte 4 Stunden lang absoluten Spaß, aufm Jägerhaus gut was gegessen und dann gings wieder nach Hause . . .
Wär ich bloß nicht nach Hause gefahren . .  auf dem Stück zwischen Jägerhaus & Schweizer Haus hab ich mich das erste mal abgelegt.
Naja und wenn ich was mache, mache ich es richtig . . Folge: Schädelprellung und Platzwunde am Hinterkopf (mit 5 Stichen genäht worden) 
Jetzt is die nächsten Wochen erstma Essig mit Biken, super und es geht dem Ende des Jahres und damit der Saison zu . .  ich könnt kotzen!

Übrigens... hatte nen Helm auf, allerdings nen alten, hat nicht richtig gesessen... dachte wird schon reichen . . . jetzt kommt mir ein Premiummodell ins Haus, das nach eingehender Beratung hoffentlich auch richtig sitzt! Hat jemand Empfehlungen welche Helme gut sind... Erfahrungswerte, oder entscheidet sich das im Fachhandel anhand der Passform o.ä.?

... ich sags nochmal... so eine *******! und ich hatte verdammt viel Glück... 1) ich war nicht allein unterwegs (hätte sonst bös ausgehen können) 2) sonst is mir absolut nix passiert (abgesehen von wenigen Schrammen am Rücken & an den Ellenbogen 3) Fahrrad is komplett heil geblieben (nur ein Kratzer am Bremshebel & am Schnellspanner*puh*).


----------

